# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  compromised website

## nedezero

Can't access site from work since our security tools block this site as a "compromised website".

Why is that? Are the site admin here aware of this?

----------


## Kyle123

Yes, it's been like that for months - they don't seem interested in fixing it though

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi nedezero 




> .....Are the site admin here aware of this?



see also
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...mpromised.html
Alan

----------

